# Driven: 2008 Audi TT 2.0T Coupe with S Tronic



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Nearly ten years ago the TT sent shockwaves through the automotive industry, instantly becoming an icon. The ground-breaking shape, geometric shape of the roof, front, and rear made the car instantly recognizable. The geometric theme followed through to the interior with circular styling of most interior components, and a multitude of aluminum trim pieces that made many other competitor interiors look cheap in comparison. Today’s second-generation TT is true to its roots, but it is also a significantly more mature automobile. Gone are the cute looks, replaced by a powerful looking single frame front grille, large air inlets, sharply curved head lights, convex and concave body surfaces, wide wheel arches, an integrated electronic spoiler, and a wide rear diffuser with a center mounted rear fog light. The new TT looks the part of a true sports car, but does it deliver? That’s just what we aimed to find out when the brief opportunity to sample a 2.0T FrontTrak version with the S tronic transmission, the only gearbox choice on this engine for the USA, was made available.
* Full Story *


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi TT 2.0T Coupe with S Tronic ([email protected])*

Who would have guessed; less weight equals more performance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi TT 2.0T Coupe with S Tronic (GTX141)*

Sub 3000lbs is catchy. I'm almost thinking of trading in my A4 for one.


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi TT 2.0T Coupe with S Tronic ([email protected])*

I wasn't so sure of the styling on the new TT when it was first released. But, I have to admit that - particularly in the black of the subject car - it looks tough and menacing, which can't be said of the stock first-gen TT. 
Did I hear right, only DSG? Well if that is the case, then Audi needs to fix the computer and allow a more true "sport" mode. When selected by the driver to be in sport mode, the TT needs to let the engine bounce off the rev-limiter and only switch gears when manually indicated by the driver. In recent conversations at the track, the only complaint I heard from DSG drivers was the auto-tendancy to upshift. 
Nice car. great write-up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gravitymachine (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi TT 2.0T Coupe with S Tronic (Peter_Rabbit)*

Audi did everything right with he new TT. I admit, whenit first came out I didn't care much for the redesign. But I let it settle a little before casting final judgement. And it . is . awesome. Elegant, sporty, aggressive, and no longer cute.
Add to that the fantastic performance and it's a done deal...the TT has arrived.
I really appreciate this bit from the article...it shows what hearty engine the 2.0T is and how well it pairs to the DSG:
_"This isn’t really a race story as we only went to 60 mph, but I noticed that the TT only gave up to the S4 above say 4500-5000 rpm, then I'd shift the S-car and the TT's DSG had closed the gap I'd gained. That's impressive acceleration as the TT was a 2.0T FWD and carrying two people as opposed to me alone in the S4. It’s a testament to what a significant drop in weight will do for acceleration."_ 


_Modified by gravitymachine at 11:59 AM 3/29/2007_


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi TT 2.0T Coupe with S Tronic (gravitymachine)*

I've been to a few track days in my tiptronic A4 and have noticed my tranny also upshifts on its own even in manual mode. However, that's not a problem for me because when I'm hitting maximum rpm range it is after I come out of a corner. The engine doesn't spool up fast enough to be at max rpm range thru a turn. I don't autoX but I assume this would be a problem for them as they are in one gear most of the time and bouncing off the rev limiter. 
Either way, I'll reserve judgement of the DSG till I drive one, especially at a track day. The new TT has a lot of things going for it, lightweight, good motor, nice tranny, beautiful design, more room than its predecesor, wife likes it, good on gas, and there should be a decent amount of aftermarket support for it.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi TT 2.0T Coupe with S Tronic ([email protected])*

Sweet car....but....I still wish they made a 2.0T w/ 6-speed manual and quattro.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi TT 2.0T Coupe with S Tronic (rexxmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rexxmann* »_Sweet car....but....I still wish they made a 2.0T w/ 6-speed manual and quattro.









You and me both.


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi TT 2.0T Coupe with S Tronic ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You and me both.









why no quattro with the 2.0T engine? either in TT or A3 (or jetta/GTI for that matter) whats the big problem with 4wd and a 2.0T....doesnt A4 have it?


----------



## scotaku (Sep 3, 1999)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi TT 2.0T Coupe with S Tronic ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anthony Garbis* »_ As a relative newbie to DSG, I found myself constantly flipping through the gears with perfectly rev-matched super quick shifts, and a grin planted on my face. For auto-crossing and other motor sport events, the quick shifting of the S tronic will be displaced by its inability to hold a gear at redline - the transmission automatically shifts once the redline is passed, not allowing the driver to bounce off of the rev limiter. Still, given the likelihood of use for a car like this, we can live with the foibles.

Contrary to the Fast n Furious, peak torque is not found at redline. If you're there, you're _slowing_ the car with the _engine_. You need to reconsider what it was that put you over the hump and is now holding you back. I suggest the next taller gear a grand or so lower as a starting point. You'll quickly find you have revs left to climb and positive torque to propel instead of slow the car.


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi TT 2.0T Coupe with S Tronic (scotaku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotaku* »_
Contrary to the Fast n Furious, peak torque is not found at redline. If you're there, you're _slowing_ the car with the _engine_. You need to reconsider what it was that put you over the hump and is now holding you back. I suggest the next taller gear a grand or so lower as a starting point. You'll quickly find you have revs left to climb and positive torque to propel instead of slow the car.

Of course it's not found at redline. I assume you are referring to the comment I made about about motor sport events. It is true that especially when autocrossing, it is better to bounce off the rev-limiter for a second or two rather than shifting up just to have to downshift again a few seconds later. 
For the record, the DSG _can_ hold a gear at redline in other parts of the World, but software changes for the US market have it upshift automatically.
- Anthony


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi TT 2.0T Coupe with S Tronic ([email protected])*

Then all we need to do is source an ECU or Vag the car to hold the gear. If a Vag can change my Audi's headlight blinkers to be off like in europe, we should be able to change the DSG to perform like a euro spec. No?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi TT 2.0T Coupe with S Tronic (jayparry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayparry* »_
why no quattro with the 2.0T engine? either in TT or A3 (or jetta/GTI for that matter) whats the big problem with 4wd and a 2.0T....doesnt A4 have it?

In the TT, it's not really needed. You don't get much torque steer or wheel spin, so it's just a couple hundred pounds of ballast at that point.


----------



## scotaku (Sep 3, 1999)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi TT 2.0T Coupe with S Tronic ([email protected])*

I hear you Anthony, but I think you're still thinking of the DSG in terms of manual shift times. It just doesn't take as long to get from one gear to the next to the next. You had to have felt it but you may not have had enough time in the car. If anything, this means an autocrosser can surgically select a taller gear turning those transitions between corners into short straights. Instead of 'bouncing off the redline' the car can be accelerating just that extra bit. Think of the course in kart scales... like a sports car on a road course. This added up for me on my overnight test drive and :bam: I was sold. Get some more time with one and you may drink the Koolaid too.








Btw, when are we going to see you on track again, hmmm???


----------



## djm1968 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi TT 2.0T Coupe with S Tronic (scotaku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotaku* »_
Contrary to the Fast n Furious, peak torque is not found at redline. If you're there, you're _slowing_ the car with the _engine_. You need to reconsider what it was that put you over the hump and is now holding you back. I suggest the next taller gear a grand or so lower as a starting point. You'll quickly find you have revs left to climb and positive torque to propel instead of slow the car.

Ah yes, the riding the rev limiter question again. There are time when, as you state, riding the rev limiter would slow you down, like wise there are times when riding the rev limiter, momentarily, will make you faster. Depends on the course, naturally. We had this same debate in the autox forum, me thinks, yes? 
Funny, I was just watching a Porsche Cup race, and imagine this -- there is a section of the course where *everyone*, including the top drivers ride the rev limiter, just briefly as it was the faster way through that particular section, of that particular track. Cars were blasting through an chicane, that leads to a brief straight section, followed by a hard, slow, decreasing radius left. It was faster to keep in third, ride the rev limiter just for a moment, then down two gears for the turn; shifting up to fourth, for that brief moment, interupts the drivers line, and requires that he now executes down shifting from fourth, rather than third. All drivers in the top three positions in this event were using this technique.
You assertion that riding the rev limiter slows you assumes that you will exit every turn to a faster open section -- this is not always the case.
Maybe I should point you to the torrent file for the porsche cup race so you can see for youself -- are you interested? (serious inquiry)
Cheers,
DJM


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi TT 2.0T Coupe with S Tronic (djm1968)*

I still have not received an answer from anyone (A3, GTI, R32, TT) about the "trick" of holding the paddle to avoid any upshifting. Supposedly, it works when trying to get a good dyno run?


----------



## djm1968 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi TT 2.0T Coupe with S Tronic (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_I still have not received an answer from anyone (A3, GTI, R32, TT) about the "trick" of holding the paddle to avoid any upshifting. Supposedly, it works when trying to get a good dyno run?









I'd be glad to try, but the paddles are off my car for the moment ... surely someone else has some experience with this???
DJM


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi TT 2.0T Coupe with S Tronic ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_In the TT, it's not really needed. You don't get much torque steer or wheel spin, so it's just a couple hundred pounds of ballast at that point.

I think you are selectively not hearing the enthusiasts who want a Turbo car with AWD and a manual so they can mod the hell out of it.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Audi TT 2.0T Coupe with S Tronic (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_
I think you are selectively not hearing the enthusiasts who want a Turbo car with AWD and a manual so they can mod the hell out of it.










It's the reason I won't be putting a bigger turbo in my GTI or putting too much money into it. Matter of fact this is a large reason why my car is remaining almost completely stock and getitng turned in at the end of it's lease. Audi should do RWD & AWD not FWD & AWD on alot of it's platforms. The 2.0T TT being FWD is a sin... I can understand it on the A3, A4, and A6 platforms but apart from that... no FWD!


----------

